

Sort latitude and longitude coordinates into clockwise ordered quadrilateral - thangalin
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2855189/sort-latitude-and-longitude-coordinates-into-clockwise-ordered-quadrilateral/2863378#2863378

======
thangalin
Demo:
[http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/software/climate/guru.shtm...](http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/software/climate/guru.shtml)

Drag the map icons around and across each other.

